# Cobol in OS X



## anerki (Oct 20, 2005)

What can I use to program in Cobol on OS X? Atm I'm using Percobol (which compiles to Java and lets that run) on Windows but of course, I'd greatly appreciate being able to use a Mac at home ...


----------



## barhar (Oct 20, 2005)

'I'd greatly appreciate being able to use a Mac at home ...', as opposed to - at the 'Atm' (automatic teller machine)?!; I would hope so!

Google ... Freebyte ... OpenCobol ...


----------



## Viro (Oct 20, 2005)

Well, hope this post is going to be more helpful than what you got previously. Check out OpenCOBOL and see if that suits your needs. You'll have to compile it from source, though so good luck with that.


----------



## HateEternal (Oct 20, 2005)

Aahhhhhh Death To Cobol!!


----------

